# Windows 7 error 7001 (windows freezes after 2 to 15min)



## nikhilpatel (Apr 11, 2009)

Sony laptop 4 gb ram 200gb harddrive windows 7 

I am getting error 7001. When i start laptop it freezes after 2 to 15min. I also tried to restore it in safe mode but restoring doesn't work. It freezes too. However, i can work in safe mode without any error. 

Error details 

The Computer Browser service depends on the Server service which failed to start because of the following error: 
The dependency service or group failed to start.

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" /> 
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7001</EventID> 
<Version>0</Version> 
<Level>2</Level> 
<Task>0</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-09-09T19:04:01.362791000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>930561</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="476" ThreadID="1440" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>nikhil-VAIO</Computer> 
<Security /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="param1">Computer Browser</Data> 
<Data Name="param2">Server</Data> 
<Data Name="param3">%%1068</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ou should first of all click on the ‘Start’ button and perform the following steps.

Click on ‘Control Panel’
Go to the ‘Administrative Tool’
Then click on ‘Services’

After that, you should locate the ‘Security Accounts Manager’ option from the given list. You should then make sure that the ‘Security Accounts Manager’ has already started and the StartUp type is set as Automatic. If it is not set, then you should set that option as ‘Automatic’. For that, you should right click on the screen and select the ‘Properties’ option and click on ‘General’ tab. Then, you should click on the arrow on the drop down box near to StartUp type option. You should then select the ‘Automatic’ option and click on ‘Apply’ button given on the bottom. You should click on ‘OK’ option for reflecting the changes. Finally, you should restart your PC and check whether it can be started without having the error.


----------



## nikhilpatel (Apr 11, 2009)

In safe mode it is not started but in normal mode it is started so i dont know. Should i uninstall security ? and download again?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the service is running so leave it for now and try running a clean boot Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program
How to troubleshoot a problem by performing a clean boot in Windows Vista or in Windows 7
follow the steps in both links


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Run a full chkdsk. Use MSCONFIG to turn off all startups and non-MS services.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we need to see what's happening this could be a problem with WMI in which case we need to tread carefully. I would not do anything else for the moment other then to follow these instructions. Please go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
Net start > 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) Post the notepad outcome here.

Next still at cmd prompt type:- (copy paste) :-


```
echo > 1 & sc queryex LanmanServer >> 1 & sc queryex Browser >> 1 & echo >> 1 & notepad 1
```
 (press enter) post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks jenae I will leave this to your capable care


----------



## nikhilpatel (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks for all your help. I recovered my laptop . but anyways thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

sometimes it is easier to do that glad you got sorted but do keep your eyes open for any recurrence


----------

